

Ask HN: What are some amazing business books to read? - SeckinJohn

I want to learn more about the business world and how to do business/investment(esp. in the tech world but not necessarily).<p>I want to learn from the greatest business people and I don't want to have to re-invent the wheel myself.<p>I am a software engineer and I already had a startup experience of my own (and I am currently working at another one in SF) -- so I am not exactly a beginner.<p>I am really interested in books where the writer is talking about why certain tech businesses failed or succeeded. (I'd also be interested in biographies of great business leaders). Do you know any such books?<p>Any help is greatly appreciated!
======
coderforhire
Re bio's Founders at Work was a pretty interesting read. A non-bio, but must
read for dealing with other people in general is 48 laws of power, its
historically entertaining, and pertinent.

------
rahilsondhi

      Getting Real
      Rework
      The Dream by Gurbaksh Chahal (motivational, not instructional)
      Business Model Generation
      The Lean Startup
      Delivering Happiness
    

Good luck!

